# transfer problems when lifting heat press



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So I press my image and it comes out just fine but on occasion the transfer paper moves before I can pick it off and it leaves a ghost print where it falls. 

I put a sheet of paper over the transfer to help it not move. Are there any other tips to keep this from happening?

I am pre-pressing 5 seconds and then pressing at 400 degrees for 35 seconds. The object is a t-shirt with a 3x2.5 inch logo on the front, upper left.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

When I press, I do it for 15-20 seconds and at 375 degrees. Maybe you are doing it to long and to hot. Other wise, im not sure what the problem could be. What type press are you using and what type paper? What type over lay paper? More details might help figure out what can be causing your problems.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The press is a dk20s. The ink is sawgrass sublijetIQ and the paper is Accu Plot. The time/temp I used was from the sawgrass book that came with the ink. Their times are different than anything else I have seen published. 

I purchased all of this from NovaChrome and I was poking around on their site and they had some recommendations. 

The shirts are 50/50 (I know, I know) 

Poking around on NovaChromes site I see they offer a CLC pre-treatment paper for less than 65% poly blends. Press for 10 seconds at 400, then place transfer, cover with teflon and press for 30 seconds at 400. I will give them a call on Monday about this.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

skulltshirts said:


> When I press, I do it for 15-20 seconds and at 375 degrees. Maybe you are doing it to long and to hot.


Just to clarify: do you use digital transfers, or dye sublimation? I ask because I've noticed a lot of people don't bother to check which forum they're in before posting advice, and the two systems require very different dwell times (the dye sub system I have used takes 60 seconds for example). In my limited experience I've never heard of dye sub being as short as 15-20 seconds.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I do digital transfer with an inkjet printer.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I lightly mist the transfer with a spray adhesive such as as HotTak or 3M Super 77 before I place it on the shirt. You can also use heat tape. 

Lift the press slowly! It is static or suction (not sure of the correct terminoligy) that causes the transfer to lift with the heat platen.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Binki,

What is happening is, when you open your heat press too fast, a vacum is created. This causes the air to rush in and lift your transfer off the shirt. You usually end up with a double image or ghosting.

To eliminate this problem without using heat tape, when you open your press, just raise it slightly so the air has time to get between the upper and lower platens. Then raise it open a bit slowly.

Or you can use heat tape, White Mist hair spray (just a tad) or other products which will hold the transfer paper to the shirt.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If I use the heat tape will that affect the image? I am trimming these pretty close to the image.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It shouldn't affect the image. Make sure you peel off the tape very gently to avoid stretching the fabric while is still hot. 

I guess, you can also tape down not the transfer itself, but the sheet of paper/teflon sheet that you are using over it (if it's bigger than your pressing area).

I'm using teflon sheet over the transfer - it's normally enough to weigh it down.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi guys, with plastisol puff transfers the release paper a lot of times peels it self off, its normal with puffs. Thats because of the puff ink pushes the paper off and because of the required firm pressure used to apply such.

I know this is a little of topic, but thought i would mention it in case you're working with puff transfers and wonder about the paper lifting up. Its normal with puffs.

...carry on.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

If you use heat tape to hold down the transfer, do not let the transfer come back down onto the image as you *will* get ghosting because the sub ink gases are still coming off the hot transfer paper. 

Just grab the one piece of heat tape, undo it from the fabric without stretching the shirt, then raise the tape off the shirt and towards the other piece of tape. Then remove the transfer and tape from the other side.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------

